

Miss a Payment? Good Luck Moving That Car (2014) - xg15
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/dealbook/2014/09/24/miss-a-payment-good-luck-moving-that-car/?_php=t

======
Yetanfou
The solution is simple and obvious: skip the loan.

Get the car when you've saved enough to buy it without a loan. Just about the
only thing which mandates a loan is the purchase of a house, anything else
should be put on a back burner until such time as it can be purchased without
'financial assistance'. If you absolutely need some form of motorised
transport while you can not afford a car, get a moped or small motorbike.
It'll use less fuel, be cheaper on insurance and still get you where you need
to go.

Live according to your means, not according to some projected ideal. Don't
even look at the ads for 'cheap loans', credit offers, credit cards and
whatnot - use 'm to light the stove instead. Better still, don't look at any
ads as their purpose is not to help you make informed decisions.

Don't play the money game, you can not win and it never ends.

------
tantalor
> The move to the shelter violated a clause in her auto loan contract that
> restricted her from driving outside a four-county radius

What the hell?

